# Picture transfer



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Hey everyone and Happy New Year 😊
Is there a way I can transfer pictures from my iPhone to my laptop?
If there is can you please explain it to me in very simple terms?
Thanks!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> Hey everyone and Happy New Year 😊
> Is there a way I can transfer pictures from my iPhone to my laptop?
> If there is can you please explain it to me in very simple terms?
> Thanks!


I bought an external hard drive with attachments that allowed me to do it… and then I backed up everything on the external hard drive. Between my son and the instructions I got through it and I’m Not tech savvy at all.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you Microsoft or Apple? Although now that I've asked the question Microsoft has done some dumb things that make it next to impossible to transfer.

If you're using a Mac, just plug your phone in. Go to the photo icon on the Mac, look for where it says Iphone. Click on that. It will open a window to choose which pics to download.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

My kids set it up so the my iPhone photos go to some “cloud” thing. Then I can see them in my laptop too. HOW, I’d have to ask them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

All you need to do is take your charging cable with one end plugged in your phone and the USB end of the cable plugged into your computer's USB port. Then, search for the phone's photo folder.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> Hey everyone and Happy New Year 😊
> Is there a way I can transfer pictures from my iPhone to my laptop?
> If there is can you please explain it to me in very simple terms?
> Thanks!


I email photos to myself.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

.....


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

A friend of mine has Windows 10. There was some update a year ago that killed his ability to download pics from his phone or camera. Took it to a computer key and was told forget it, no way he could fix it. Even taking it back to before the update didn't fix things.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I email them to myself, also.

Mon


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I use Yandex Disk, which can be set to automatically transfer pictures & videos as soon as I take them, or as soon as the phone has an internet connection. Dropbox can do the same thing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are iphones bluetooth capable? If so, just transfer with bluetooth.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


> All you need to do is take your charging cable with one end plugged in your phone and the USB end of the cable plugged into your computer's USB port. Then, search for the phone's photo folder.


That works!!!! Thank you!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yea I use linux and tether my cell phone as my only internet. When I first plug in the usb cable between the two, the file manager immediately detects it as a storage drive. Can move any photos or sound files from phone to computer or to any other storage drive plugged into the computer. Easiest to do this before initiating tethering. You dont need specific "photo" software or anything like that. If you want create a new directory "Photos" or whatever you want to name it and put the photos there. I think there is some software that will give you options to auto sort them. Though you might want to change the default name to something meaningful like one word description plus the date. Phones and cameras tend to give some meaningless alphanumeric name. May mean something to the camera, but not to anybody else.


----------

